# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ـ خاتمة موسى بن نصير وطارق بن زياد رحمهما الله تعالى

## مجد الغد

ـ خاتمة موسى بن نصير 
وطارق بن زياد رحمهما الله تعالى



ـ خاتمة موسى بن نصير وطارق بن زياد رحمهما 
الله 
تعالى



كان موسى بن نصير قائدًا محَنَّكًا، 
له نظرة واعية وبُعْدُ نظرٍ ثاقب، 


طارق بن زياد من عُمَّال موسى بن نصير، وواليه على الأندلس، وحسنات 
طارق بن زياد تُعَدُّ 
في



ميزان موسى بن نصير رحمهما 
الله؛ فقد دخل الإسلام على يديه، ولكن كانت رؤية موسى بن 
نصير
تستند إلى الحفاظ 
على جيش المسلمين من الهلكة وهو بعيد عن أرضه لم تستقر خطوط إمداده؛ 



تخبطت الروايات في الحديث 
عن نهاية موسى وما لقيه من الخليفة 
سليمان من الأذى والغمط والنكران وفي هذه الروايات غموض وتشويش وتناقض ومبالغات 
كبيرة[1]، والصحيح أن سليمان كان عاتباً على موسى، 

لأمر لا نستطيع تحديده على وجه الدقة ثم رضي عنه سليمان وقرّبه منه 
وأصبح من خاصته[2]،



وكانت بينه وبين سليمان 
محاورات وتساؤلات فقد قال له سليمان يوماً: ما كنت تفزع 
إليه عند الحرب؟
قال الدعاء والصَّبْر، قال: فأي الخيل رأيت أصبر؟ 
قال:الشُقُر، قال: فأي الأمم أشدُّ قتالاً؟ 
قال: هم أكثر من أن أصف؟ 
قال: قال: فأخبرني عن الرُّوم، قال: أُسْدٌ في حصونهم عِقبان على 
خيولهم،
نساء في مَراكبهم، إن رأَوا فرصة انتهزوها، وإن رأَوْا 
غلبة، فأُوعال تذهب في الجبال، لا يرون الهزيمة 
عاراً.
قال: فالبربر؟ قال: هم أشبه العجم بالعرب 
لقاء ونجدة وصبراً وفروسية، غير أنهم أغدر الناس قال: 





فأهل الأندلس؟ قال: ملوك 
مترفون وفرسان لا يجبنون، قال: فالفرنج؟ قال: هناك العدد والجلد 
والشدة والبأس،
قال: فكيف كانت الحرب 
بينكم وبينهم؟ قال: أمَّا وهذا فوالله ما هُزمت لي راية قط ولا بُدِّد لي 
جمع،


ولا نُكب المسلمون معي 
منذ اقتحمت الأربعين إلى أن بلغت الثمانين، ولقد بعثت إلى الوليد 
بتور[3]
زبرجد كان يجعل فيه اللبن 
حتى ترى فيه الشعرة البيضاء ثم أخذ يُعدِّد ما أصاب من الجوهر 

والزبرجد حتى تحير سليمان[4]،


وقد وصف 
الذهبي موسى بن نصر بقوله: 
الأمير الكبير، أبو عبد الرحمن اللخمي، متولي إقليم 
المغرب،
وفاتح الأندلس، قيل: كان مولى امرأة من لخم، وقيل: ولاؤه 
لبني أمية. وكان أعرج مهيباً ذا رأي وحزم[5]، 

وكان من اصحاب الهمم الكبيرة فقد قال مرّة: 
والله لو انقاد الناس لي، 
لقدتهم حتى أُوقعهم على 
رُومية ثم ليفتحنها الله على يدي[6]،



وكان موسى بن نصير بوسعه أن يستقل على الخلافة ويقيم 
ملكاً له ولأولاده في المغرب والأندلس،
ولكن إيمانه العميق بتعاليم الإسلام وتمسكه والتزامه بها جعله لا يفكر 
بذلك حتى إن 
يزيد بن المهلب ابن أبي صفرة سأله عن ذلك فقال موسى: والله 
لو أردت ذلك ما نالوا
من أطرافي طرفاً، ولكني 
آثرت الله ورسوله، ولم نر الخروج عن الطاعة 
والجماعة[7]،
وقد توفي موسى بن نصير رحمه الله 
تعالى وهو متجه 
للحج



برفقة الخليفة سليمان بن 
عبد الملك في المدينة المنورة 
ـ على سكانها أفضل الصلاة 
والسلام ـ أو في وادي القرى ((العُلا ، حاليا) أواخر سنة 
97هـ
[8] وعمره ثمان وسبعون سنة 
أو يزيد (في سنة 97هـ)[9]،
وقال صاحب معالم الإيمان: توفي بالمدينة متوجهاً إلى 

الحج وكان قد سأل الله عز وجل أن يرزقه 
الشهادة
أو يموت بالمدينة فأجاب الله 
دعاءه[10]،
وصلى عليه مسلمة بن عبد الملك[11]، 

لقد كانت الدنيا وما فيها صغيرة ولا قيمة لها عند موسى بن 
نصير
ويرجع الفضل في ذلك إلى الله 
ثم نصيحة العالم الجليل أبو عبد الله علي بن رباح اللخمي لموسى بن 
نصير،
فقد أورد صاحب كتاب رياض النفوس أن موسى بن 
نصير
لما وصل من الأندلس إلى القيروان قعد يوماً في مجلسه، فجاءه 

العرب يسلمون عليه، فلما احتفل المجلس قال: إنه قد صحبتني ثلاث 
نعم:
أما واحدة فإن أمير المؤمنين كتب إلى يهنئني في كتابه وأمر بقراءة 
الكتاب، فهنيء
بذلك وأما الثانية فإن كتاب ابني قدم علي بأنه فتح له بالأندلس فتح عظيم،



وأمر بالكتاب فقريء فهنيء 
بذلك، وكان علي بن رباح ساكت
فقال له موسى: مالك يا علي لا تتكلم؟ فقال:
أصلح الله 
الأمير، قد قال القوم فقال: وقل أنت أيضاًَ.
فقال: أنا أقول ـ وأنا 
أنصح القائلين لك
ـ إنه ما من دار امتلأت حبرة إلا امتلأت عبرة، 

وما انتهى شيء إلا رجع، فارجع قبل أن يرجع 
بك،
فانكسر موسى بن نصير وخشع وفرق جواري 
عدة..
وقال صاحب الرياض: ونفعه الله عز وجل بموعظة أبي عبد الله 
بن رباح،
فصغرت عنده الدنيا وما فيها ونبذها وانخلع مما كان فيه من 
الإمارة[12]،
فرضي الله 
عن التابعي الجليل، والإداري الحازم، والبطل 
المغوار،
والقوي الأمين، القائد الفاتح، موسى بن نصير اللخمي الذي فتح المغرب 
الأقصى،
واستعاد فتح المغرب الأوسط، وأنه دعم الفتح الإسلامي في 
الشمال الإفريقي
وأنه فتح الأندلس وقسماً من جنوب فرنسا وأنه كان من أعظم قادة الفتح الإسلامي[13]،
لقد مات موسى 
بن نصير بعد أن ملأ جهاده ـ بقيادة 
المد الإسلامي المبارك
ـ وديان المغرب الإسلامي 
((الشمال الإفريقي والأندلسي)) 
وجباله وسهوله وهضابه 
ووجه دعاة الحق لإسماع ساكنيه دعوة الإسلام الخالدة، 

فكانت سبباً في إخراجهم من الكفر إلى الإيمان، ومن الضلال إلى الهدى، 

ومن الظلمات إلى النور، أما ترى معي موسى وهو يجوب الصحاري 

والوديان والسهول والجبال وقد سلخ من سني عمره خمساً 
وسبعين
سنة ممتطياً جواده يتحرك في أعماقه إيمان بالله العلي 
القدير قد دفعه
للجهاد والدعوة والعلم والتربية وأحكام أمور الدولة رغم ما 
علا رأسه من الشيب الوقور،
منقاد لإصرار العقيدة 
السمحة، وهمة الإيمان الفتي[14]، 
التي كانت سبباً في كل 
خير أصاب المسلمين,
أما عن البطل الكبير 
طارق بن زياد، فلا نكاد نعرف عما حدث له بعد 
وصوله
دمشق غير أن رواية تذكر رغبة سليمان في 
تولية طارق الأندلس[15]، وبعد ذلك قضى آخر أيامه 
مغموراً[16] فهل عاد إلى المغرب 
والأندلس؟
أم بقي في دمشق ولا يستبعد أن يكون عاد إلى الأندلس أو 
المغرب[17]، 

كان طارق من البربر وعامّة جنوده كذلك، فيهم شجاعة 

وإقدام، فقد تربوا في أحضان الإسلام وعلى تعاليم القرآن 
الكريم 



وأصبحوا أصحاب رسالة 
خالدة صنعت منهم الأبطال،
وقدموا في سبيل دينهم 
وعقيدتهم الغالي والنفيس،
بل نجزم بأن الجيوش 
الإسلامية الضاربة التي اصطدمت بالأسبان اعتمدت بعد الله 
على 
إخواننا من البربر الذين اندفعوا خلف طارق 
في سبيل هذا الدين ونشره، 
إن العقيدة الإسلامية 
صهرت المنتسبين إليها عرباً وعجماً في رحاب الإسلام العظيم[18].




[1] التاريخ الأندلسي 
صـ126 .
[2] خلافة سليمان بن عبد 
الملك صـ123 .
[3] التور : 
الإناء
[4] سير أعلام النبلاء 
(4/499) .
[5] المصدر نفسه (4/496 ، 
497) .
[6] المصدر نفسه (4/500) 
.
[7] المصدر نفسه (4/499) 
الشرف والتسامي صـ279 .
[8] تاريخ علماء الأندلس 
(2/146) التاريخ الأندلسي صـ127 .
[9] نفح الطيب (1/283) 
.
[10] معالم الإيمان (1/20) 
التاريخ الأندلسي صـ128 .
[11] الشرف والتسامي 
للصَّلآَّبي صـ281 قادة فتح المغرب (1/221 ـ 309) .
[12] رياض النفوس (1/119 ، 
120) .
[13] قادة فتح المغرب 
(1/221 ـ 309) .
[14] التاريخ الأندلسي 
صـ128 .
[15] نفح الطيب (3/13) 
.
[16] نفح الطيب (3/14) 
دراسة في تاريخ الخلفاء الأمويين صـ309 .
[17] التاريخ الأندلسي 
صـ128 .
[18] فاتح الأندلس طارق بن 
زياد صـ45 ، 46 
.


الدكتور الصلابي الدولة الاموية
هيام عبدة 
مزيد

المصدر: شبكة و 
منتديات التاريخ العام

----------

